# What's wrong with this 300



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 98 2wd Honda 300 and my grandfather let it set up for about 3 years so I went and got it and was going to make it a play bike but I can't get the thing running I just rebuilt the rearend which was y it was setting up in the first place.it will crank and run but only if I have my hand over the intake as soon as I remove my hand it shuts off I've tried cleaning the carb and everything I can think of so someone help please!!!!!


----------



## walkintall (Apr 3, 2012)

Low compression

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You need to pull the carb apart and clean it,you must of missed some trash in one of the jets.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

It might need to be run it did sit 3 years I have seen that before


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

It the compression was low the kick start would Be easy to push down and it's not it has popped back and hit my shin a compel times today lol and I took the carb completely apart and blew the trash out with a airhose then with B12 carb cleaner and ill get it started but have to constantly move my hand closer and further from the intake I give it gas but it still dies


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Carb! Did you soak the carb apart over night in cleaner? Sounds like it's varnished (best to put a carb kit in it.....cheap insurance after 3 yrs.) How does the choke work? Is it getting the right amount of fuel from the tank/ petcock?


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

No I didn't soak the carb but I will I guess seafome will work? Petcock works good and it's getting gas I guess I'll try that then a carb kit next


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Soak it in carb cleaner. The real stuff not fuel additive like seafoam.


----------



## rewired (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you take both jets out of the carb and make sure they are clear. It sounds like the small jet is stopped up. Take a screwdriver and remove them. You will probably need to use a needle on them. I have had this problem on bikes before. I recently fixed one that had been sitting for about 2 years.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

make sure the intake valve isnt tight. if that isnt it make sure the gas in the carb in fresh and the carb is CLEAN


----------

